# Fehmarn im Juli



## angelmike78 (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo! ich bin im Juli eine woche auf Fehmarn, kann man da gut fangen in der Brandung? Oder sollte ich mir irgendwo ein Boot mieten(geht das ohne Bootsführerschein?)? 
Kann man dort Spinnfischen? Auf Makrele?


----------



## Mind (17. Juni 2021)

Du kannst an der Brücke versuchen auf Platten zu Angeln.
Da waren wir letzten Juli ca 20m vom Ufer mit dem Boot weil da die Schollen gingen... Boot wäre nicht nötig gewesen.

Makrelen vom Ufer kann was werden. Aber so viele waren da die letzten Jahre nicht. Zumindest nicht wen ich da war 
Dorsch musst du auf über 15-20m kommen bei dem Wetter. 

Boot ohne Führerschein kannst du dir bei diversen Anbietern Mieten. Fährst dann halt ne Stunde zu den Fangplätzen  Die man auch kennen (bekommt man raus) und dann noch auf dem Wasser finden können muss.


----------



## seatrout61 (17. Juni 2021)

Ich empfehle Revier-Neulingen imme,r sich die einschlägigen Angel-Guides zu kaufen, spart wertvolle Urlaubszeit, Geld und Nerven...und man kann sich schon zuhause auf seinen Urlaub vorbereiten, was die Urlaubsfreude erheblich steigert.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/8799313235/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i15
Bei Amazon z.Zt. ausverkauft - aber vielleicht findest du den woanders im Web oder im Angelladen

Und Urlauber sollten die Ostsee auch im Sommer nicht unterschätzen...leider erlebt man immer wieder die abenteuerlichsten Sachen bei den Freizeit-Kapitänen...gerade mit Kindern an Bord.


----------



## buttweisser (18. Juni 2021)

Wie Recht du hast. So einen Angelführer kann man über Jahre verwenden. Aber er kostet halt Geld und das Ausfragen ist viel billiger.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Juni 2021)

Es wäre einfacher zu fragen, wo man nichts fängt rund um Fehmarn. Das Problem sind doch die Parkplätze und wie weit will ich laufen.


----------



## buttweisser (20. Juni 2021)

Der Sommer ist ja vom Ufer aus gesehen nicht ganz einfach. Die Einheimischen gehen dann sicher öfter auf Aal. Da sind die Strände an der Ostküste mit ihrem zerklüfteten Meeresboden vielleicht die bessere Wahl. 

Sinnvoll wäre bestimmt auch strömungsreiches Wasser. 

Ich würde zuerst die Markelsdorfer Huk testen. Da ist bestimmt ab und zu mal ne Platte drin. Und mit der Spinnrute Makrelen oder auch ne Mefo. Natürlich in den kühlen Stunden eines Tages. 

Aber wie Hecht100+ schon schrieb, da muss man bereit sein zu laufen. 

Das sind so meine Ideen. Getestet habe ich den Sommer auf Fehmarn noch nie, nur Herbst und Frühling.


----------



## NR.9 (25. Juni 2021)

Habe schon einige Sommer auf Fehmarn hinter mir ...
Also wenn Boot 15ps vorhanden bei guten Wetter zur Untiefentonne am Staberhuk - dort um die 15-20m Stellen suchen wo Dorsch steht - Fahrzeit von Burgtiefe bis dorthin bei 15ps je nach Wetter 40-60min.
Schneller geht es an der Brücke - Inselseite zwischen 7-12m auf Plattfisch. Dazu am besten mit Buttlöffelsystem und die sandigen Bereiche vor Flügge sind hierfür Top.
Das Spinnfischen im Sommer ist nicht einfach da die Mefos entweder sehr früh morgens die Strände besuchen oder spät Abends. Ich habe immer um 6uhr im Wasser gestanden und an den Stränden Altenteil, Teichhof und Katharinenhof auf 4 folgenden Tagen mindestens eine gute Mefo gehabt - kann natürlich auch daneben gehen aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.
Brandungsangeln war für mich das schwerste im Sommer - habe in Altenteil und Teichhof in jeweils 4std am Abend max. 2-3 Platten gehabt - die Krebse waren sehr fleissig meine teuren Wattwürmer zu entführen. Vom Kostenfaktor leider sehr schlecht wenn man pro Abend 20€ Würmer verbraucht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Juni 2021)

Könnte auch lesenswert sein: https://www.baltic-koelln-fehmarn.de/de/blog/angeln/revierfuehrer-fehmarn


----------



## Mefospezialist (2. Juli 2021)

Bist du mobil? Auto vorhanden?


----------



## angelmike78 (12. Juli 2021)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Bist du mobil? Auto vorhanden?


Ja, bin mit Auto da!


----------



## Mefospezialist (12. Juli 2021)

Dann fahr zum Brandungsangeln auf die Mole in Großenbrode, dort kannst du Plattfisch und Aal fangen. Alternativ Seebrücken aufsuchen aber da kenne ich mich nicht wirklich mit aus, das ist nicht meine Angelei.

Auf Fehmarn selbst ist es schwierig zu dieser Jahreszeit mit dem Brandungsangeln. 
Du kannst es auch auf der Mole in Burgstaaken, entweder ganz vorne auf der Mole zum Fahrwasser hin oder am Anfang der Mole, wo der Sandstrand endet zur Fahrrinne hin versuche. Am Anfang der Mole sieht man Sandflächen zum Fahrwasser hin, hier kann man den Platten beim beißen zusehen. Der Buttlöffel hat hier bei uns gut funbktioniert. Nachts ist es auf den Steinen zu gefährlich! Auch so ist das laufen auf den Steinen sehr gefährlich, niemals alleine dort hin gehen!

Erfolgversprechend ist dagegen das Spinnfischen ab Dämmerung bis morgens. Schwarze Meerforellenwobbler, Schwarze Fliegen am Spiro funzen sehr gut.
Je nach Wind würde ich folgende Plätze anfahren:
An der Westküste würde ich ans Westermakelsdorfer Huk gehen, an der Südküste würde ich von der Ferienresidenz Staberdorf Richtung Staberhuk fischen, an der Nordküste Teichhof/Niobe/Aktenteil und an der Ostküste Katharinenhof/Klausdorf/Marienleuchte bis Presen.
Wenn Du im dunkeln einmal den Einschlag einer guten Meerforelle gehabt hast, bist Du süchtig nach dieser Angelei. Auch Dorsche beißen bei dieser Angelei und ein Freund von mir hatte sogar schon zwei Platten auf kleinere Köder mitten in der Nacht.

Gedanken solltest Du dir zu den Würmern machen. Wenn du wirklich in die Brandung willst, solltest du einen ordentlichen Vorrat an Würmern haben, denn die Krabben fressen alles weg. Alle 4-5 Minuten Köder wechseln solltest du einkalkulieren und auf einer Rute ein Vorfach mit großen Perlen fischen, damit der Wurm vom Grund weg kommt. Je nachdem ob sie auf das Vorfach mit der/den großen Perlen beißen oder nicht kannst du dann beide Ruten auf diese Montage umstellen.
Am besten und günstigsten ist es, wenn du dir die Würmer selbst plümperst.

Viel Petri gewünscht


----------



## angelmike78 (12. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Vom Plümpern habe keine Ahnung! 
Aktuell sieht es so aus,  das ich mir wohl ein Boot mieten werde!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. Juli 2021)

Angelmike,
plümpern ist nun keine Herausforderung. Nimm dein Plümper von zu Hause mit den Du für Verstopfungen im WC nutzt. Den Stiel auswechseln, gegen einen Besenstiel , eine Schelle rum und fertig. Dann am Strand in den Flachwasserbereich. Zu den Sandhaufen hin, Plümper drauf, ansaugen bis Du im "Nebel" stehst und mit einem kleinen Kescher die Wattis von der Wasseroberfläche abfischen und fertig, ganz einfach.


----------



## angelmike78 (14. Juli 2021)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Erfolgversprechend ist dagegen das Spinnfischen ab Dämmerung bis morgens. Schwarze Meerforellenwobbler, Schwarze Fliegen am Spiro funzen sehr gut.
> Je nach Wind würde ich folgende Plätze anfahren:


welches modell wobbler ist da gemeint in schwarz


----------



## Mefospezialist (14. Juli 2021)

angelmike78 schrieb:


> welches modell wobbler ist da gemeint in schwarz


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass die Gladsax Fiske Wobbler super funktionieren. Da ich nur mit denen diese Nachtfischerei betreibe kann ich über andere nicht sprechen.
Aber im Grunde sollten alle funktionieren, Spöket in schwarz sollte genau so funktionieren und auch andere Modelle in schwarz.


----------



## jabbahorny (17. Juli 2021)

Hi, wann bist du den auf Fehmarn? ich bin in der Letzten Juli woche mit Boot dort. Können gerne zusammen raus fahren. Hab auch was im Mitfahrgelegenheits Thread gepostet. Hab Echolot an bord und konnte zumindest die ganzen Fehmarn Führer gebraucht ergattern. da wollte einer 60€ für das minibuch .... hatte aber mit 5€ glück gehabt.


----------



## angelmike78 (18. Juli 2021)

jabbahorny schrieb:


> Hi, wann bist du den auf Fehmarn? ich bin in der Letzten Juli woche mit Boot dort. Können gerne zusammen raus fahren. Hab auch was im Mitfahrgelegenheits Thread gepostet. Hab Echolot an bord und konnte zumindest die ganzen Fehmarn Führer gebraucht ergattern. da wollte einer 60€ für das minibuch .... hatte aber mit 5€ glück gehabt.


Ich bin bis zum 24.7. da


----------



## durbanpoisen23 (22. Juli 2021)

jabbahorny schrieb:


> Hi, wann bist du den auf Fehmarn? ich bin in der Letzten Juli woche mit Boot dort. Können gerne zusammen raus fahren. Hab auch was im Mitfahrgelegenheits Thread gepostet. Hab Echolot an bord und konnte zumindest die ganzen Fehmarn Führer gebraucht ergattern. da wollte einer 60€ für das minibuch .... hatte aber mit 5€ glück gehabt.



moin,

ich wäre dabei


----------



## gasgewwe (5. August 2021)

Moin an Alle! Berichtet doch mal, was ihr gefangen habt. Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine gute Zeit!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. August 2021)

Ja , ist ja wieder typisch. Alle fragen Tipps und Ratschläge ab und dann kommt nichts "Meer". Da muss sich dann keiner wundern, wenn hier nichts mehr preisgegeben wird.


----------



## jabbahorny (6. August 2021)

Bei mir ging nichts. Der einzige Fisch den ich gesehen hab war ein 10cm Hornhecht der quer Gehalt war..


----------



## angelmike78 (28. September 2021)

ich habe nur auf Platte versucht, beim ersten Versuch vom strand aus gleich 2 schöne schollen gefangen! Einen tag haben wir ein Boot gemietet, aber eher wenig gefangen 8 maßige schollen! Im Angelladen war die Rede von mindestens 30 stück sollten drin sein. Ich denke aber, das es einfach zu windig war, das Boot ist viel zu schnell durch den Sund gedriftet


----------

